# CYCLONE COASTER - 2018 - SHELBY INVASION RIDE - Sunday July 1st 2018



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 12, 2018)

*     The 2018 SHELBY INVASION ride is set for JULY 1st 2018 @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - This annual Shelby migration hosted by CYCLONE COASTER every year since 2013




 

    For those that don't know - the SHELBY INVASION ride is actually the first themed ride we had @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides & is held EVERY JULY - EVERY YEAR @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides SINCE 2013 - This ride is geared for all to ride & share their favorite Shelby Bicycles where RIDDEN not HIDDEN is our motto @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides & PLEASE NOTE that all bicycles are always welcome @ any of the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides theme or no theme - just bring out the bicycle that you want to ride & join in the vintage bicycle fun 



 

    The first SHELBY INVASION in 2013 was fun with Slick Co- Founder of the Rolling Relics vintage bicycle group from Northern California wanting to show-up the Huffman crowd with some SHELBY friendly competition - Well Slick & I were joking around with a name for a Shelby ride & The SHELBY INVASION idea was born 



 
*
*    Well the "SHELBY INVASION" as the catch phrase for this 1st theme of many themes @ our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday vintage bicycle rides stuck & it is the only themed ride that CYCLONE COASTER hosts itself *

*

 *

_*     I had so much positive feedback from the SHELBY INVASION vintage bicycle ride over the years that I decided it would be **phenomenal to host it every July as a annual **Shelby** bicycle migration that **CYCLONE COASTER** family members could mark on their calendars & join the Invasion - **So if you have a Shelby bicycle that hasn't been on a CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - or a Shelby bicycle that has been to every CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - or anything **in between - now is the time to SHOW THE FAMILY YOUR SHELBY** -- CYCLONE COASTER -- RIDDEN not HIDDEN *_
*
Ride SHELBY - Frank



 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2018)

We'll be there! Anyone got a Shelby to lend? Don't make me ride a ladies Airflow!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> We'll be there! Anyone got a Shelby to lend? Don't make me ride a ladies Airflow!




*Mike .... I might know a guy*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2018)

*A little less than 2 weeks until the 2018 SHELBY INVASION - SUNDAY July 1st 2018 @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... Plenty of time to dial in your Shelby or other brand bicycle to ride ... 

SHELBY INVASION SPECIALS -- $15.- Bucks -- YES $15.- Bucks .. will get you one of the following in sizes available 

( A ) SHELBY INVASION embroidered Baseball Caps from previous SHELBY INVASIONS 
( B ) Bobby Shelby Safety T-shirts - small front logo - large Bobby Shelby on back 
( C ) Shelby Speedline Airflo T's - small Shelby Airflo logo front - large Shelby Aiflo bicycle on back - Very Limited quantity of these 

- PM me what size you need & I'll get back to you $15.- each while supplies last - 

Flat rate USPS shipping also available if you live out of the area 
*
*Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


*

 *
*

 *
*

 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2018)

2 WEEKS AWAY?!?!?!?!? :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks like a hoot!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2018)

Bump up this Sunday’s Shelby invasion ride.
 I will ride my 1935 Flying Cloud to check out the other amazing machines that Shelby built. 


 

 
 I will be leaving my house before eight. Pedal pedal pedal


----------



## the2finger (Jun 27, 2018)

We will be there


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2018)

My youngest daughter and I made the inaugural ride. Good stuff--y'all have fun! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2018)

*SHELBY INVASION ride is THIS SUNDAY ... There's still time to get your favorite bicycle dialed in for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & Shelby Invasion on July 1st 2018 .. Ridden not Hidden ... Frank

Charlie will be there .. watching over us .. 


 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2018)

I thought I had another week to get a bike together! Ride is THIS Sunday! I better get to it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I thought I had another week to get a bike together! Ride is THIS Sunday! I better get to it!



If I don't find any surprises, I should have another ready for Sunday's ride...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 28, 2018)

*Get on it Mike .. *:eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2018)

Mike, give Vernon a call.
He can help you with all of your Shelby Cycle needs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2018)

Another great Cyclone Coasters theme ride in Long Beach today, the original Shelby Invasion. Unfortunately the guest of honor @slick had a lil mishap and wasn't able to join us. We missed you bud! Get better! Big thanks to Frank @cyclonecoaster.com  for letting me ride his super cool Tour De Fat Shelby No-Nose. See you next year!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2018)

Pics from the Pier lineup.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## slick (Jul 1, 2018)

Im extremely bummed i missed the ride today. Yesterday was our Rolling Relics Santa Rosa ride which is a four hour drive each way. Before the ride started, I was getting our bikes ready, turned around while standing up and pop. Outta nowhere. Doing nothing out of the ordinary. My back wasn't happy. We did the ride while I was in pain, came home and popped a ton of pills and woke up at 3am ready to take the five hour one way trip to Long Beach but my back wasn't having it standing up lopsided. Bummed big time. I'll have to celebrate in San Francisco on July 28th I guess. So here's a few shots of my shelbys from yesterday. I missed you guys. See you in San Francisco.


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 1, 2018)

Took a couple of pictures 













Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Jul 1, 2018)

I got there after the ride left  so rode around Long Beach by myself


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2018)

Went to VW Classics then a shot ride with the Coasters then back to the classics for the rest of the day, good thing they are both in LB!


----------



## higgens (Jul 2, 2018)

@fordmike65 im loving those girls airflows they are sexy


----------

